# 8-bit Music



## Aktosh (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I'm making an 8-bit style game for a project in school.For the 8-bit music I've already played around with some programs (Milkytracker, Famitracker)So someone have already some experience with 8-bit music?If yes, any recommendations/tips?If you want to know more about the project go here (I just started so I've not really done anything yet.)


----------



## Laffe the Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey!

I make a lot of 8-bit/chip-inspired music (bitpop), and I actually just use fruity loops and a lot of different VSTs and samples. FL is, as you might know, very simple. Some excellent VSTs for 8-bit sounds are magical8bitplug, pooBoy, ProtoPSG... You can find them all on this site if you're interested:

http://woolyss.com/chipmusic-plugins.php

And actually, I was just uploading some of my (really) old bitpop remixes to my FA account, so if you'd wanna hear these plugins in action, you could check this out:

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7297193/ (Of course I've used a lot of effects here, but you can easily make it sound pretty authentic by only using plugins)

Yeah, had to put in some self promo too haha. Anyway, I guess this is a really nice and simple way to make 8-bit sounding music, at least for me, as I want a more complex sound in my tracks, not JUST chip sounds.

As far as I know trackers, I would probably go for Famitracker, LSDJ, Open Modplug Tracker, or maybe MadTracker, idonno... Unfortunately I don't have too much experience with trackers, but I've used LSDJ and OpenMPT a couple of times.

I must say you're project sounds interesting, though! As you can probably see, I love retro-gaming and 8-bit stuff.


Oh well... Hope that might help you : )


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 27, 2012)

Laffe the Fox said:


> Hey!
> 
> I make a lot of 8-bit/chip-inspired music (bitpop), and I actually just use fruity loops and a lot of different VSTs and samples. FL is, as you might know, very simple. Some excellent VSTs for 8-bit sounds are magical8bitplug, pooBoy, ProtoPSG... You can find them all on this site if you're interested:
> 
> ...



Sure this helps me!  

I'll try those plugins out and if i like them I'll use them.

Thanks for the recommendation. 

and your song sounds awesome btw


----------



## Laffe the Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, no problem. glad I could help! ^^

And thanks :3


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jan 27, 2012)

Check out http://www.tweakbench.com/ for some 8bit VSTs there too. Peach and Toad are good ones to have.


----------



## Laffe the Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Peach and Toad are good ones to have.



Yep, those are some fun VSTs as well! I've been using them myself sometimes.


----------

